# Kenwod Amp for IDQ 15"



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

Looking for amp for IDQ 15",budget is an issue,Can't spend much,so have thought of buying these:-

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Car_Entertainment/Amplifiers/KAC-9103D

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Car_Entertainment/Amplifiers/KAC-8103D

On paper these amp looks,has any one used them or had a demo of them!!
Plz give feedback!!!

Or any other good option in this price range!!!!


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

Mods plz transfer this thread to gen audio section,was looking for views and reviews that's why i posted it here!!!
Plz do the needfull


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

I've had some older Kenwoods in a previous install, a KAC-8401 and a KAC-7201... I sold them and bought some Steg QM amps later... Well, I was better of with the Kenwoods!

I don't know if the newer ones are as good as the older ones, but they used to be VERY good!

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

the kenwoods should do fine, i don't know if you're trying to match existing amps, but depending on your VC config you could also pick up a RF 25to life for pretty cheap in the for sale section here.


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

Candisa said:


> I've had some older Kenwoods in a previous install, a KAC-8401 and a KAC-7201... *I sold them and bought some Steg QM amps later... Well, I was better of with the Kenwoods!*
> 
> I don't know if the newer ones are as good as the older ones, but they used to be VERY good!


Heheh... Re Kenwood Vs Stegs... so true! Well, the Kenwood amps are good value for money.


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

So reviews has concluded that kenwood amp(9103D) are good on paper but in reality the fail to deliver as promised,i intend to buy 9103d ar mst of the reviews say they are great amp in price!!Budget is a constaint for me at the end of the day but i want to make the max out of,what i am spending!!


----------

